# Heineken Commercial



## dijon (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone know the song from the Heineken commercial where there is a girl and a guy on a couch and the guy has a beer in his hand, but the hand is pinned down by the girl. The guy says i love you and the girl rolls over and the guy gets his arm and beer back?? What song is playing at the end of that commercial?


----------



## Pugster (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.commercialbreaksandbeats.co.uk/results.asp?searchString=heineken

Try here.  The tune may be different for the UK ads though.


----------

